# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  SVEN SPS-635 – магия чистого звука

## Labs

Этой осенью бренд SVEN решил порадовать своих поклонников множеством отличных новинок. Для тех, кто ценит качественный звук, компания разработала акустическую систему SVEN SPS-635. 

SVEN SPS-635 – достойное решение для стильных и модных меломанов. Фазоинвертор, вынесенный на переднюю панель, обеспечивает «достающие до души» глубокие басы, а шелковые купольные ВЧ динамики придают реалистичности и яркости высоким частотам. Эта акустическая система одинаково хорошо подходит как для воспроизведения музыки любых жанров, так и для озвучки фильмов.

Модель оснащена разъемом для подключения проводных наушников. На боковую панель правой колонки вынесены ручки регулировки громкости и плавной настройки тембра.Новинка уже доступна в розничной продаже.

*Особенности SVEN SPS-635:
*• Шелковые купольные ВЧ-динамики.
• Панель управления на боковой стенке активной колонки.
• Разъем для подключения наушников.
• Плавное управление тембром.
• Фазоинвертор на передней панели обеспечивает глубокий и мощны бас.

----------

